# Elektronikas forums >  Fiksēta sprieguma signāla ģenerators

## 0xDEAD BEEF

Sveiki!

Mani interesē uzbūvēt sīnusa ģenerātoru ar fiksētu izejas frekvenci un fiksētu izejas spriegumu. Interesē konkrēti 1000Hz un 0.2V/peak-to-peak.

Spriegumam jābūt maksimāli precīzam arī pie nelielas slodzes. Un tam vajadzētu "grozīties" ap 0, nevis kaut kādu pavilktu gaisā punktu. 

Idejas/ieteikumi?!  :: 

Beefs

----------


## Isegrim

Tikai ideja - kādreiz bija domiņa īpaši stabilam signālam izmantot PWM ģeneratoru ar attiecīgu filtru pakaļā.

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Esmu atradis augstas precizitātes frekvences ģeneratora shēmu, kurš izmanto PWM, bet izeja no mikrokontroliera nav pastiprināta. Man nav īsti skaidrs, kas ir jāpiekabina galā, lai iegūtu diferenciālo signālu ar fiksētu amplitūdu. Tajā rakstā pusis spieda uz frekvences stabilitāti un zemu THD.

Šeit raksts -
http://www.romanblack.com/onesec/Sine1kHz.htm

THNX,
Beefs

----------


## abergs

> kas ir jāpiekabina galā, lai iegūtu diferenciālo signālu ar fiksētu amplitūdu
> Beefs


 Ir jau pieejami visādi jaudīgi OP, iedod ieejā līdzsprieguma nobīdi pie divpolārās barošanas un ārā nāks +/- sinuss. Un pie 1000Hz un 0,2 V p-to-p arī nekāda super/puper ātrdarbība neprasās...
Galu galā var iekombinēt atgriezenisko saiti  pēc līdzsprieguma caur m-kontrolera ADC....

----------


## Jurkins

Vai datora skaņaskarte nebūs pietiekami precīza?
Jebšu obligāti vajag kā atsevišķu moduli?

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Ou! Izklausās kruti! Vai to var izdarīt arī ar "monopolāru"  ::  barošanu? Ar vienu opampu dalīt izeju un uztaisīt sprieguma sekotāju, bet ar otru pacelt zemi uz kaut kādu virtuālo līmeni? Vai otra opampa "virtuālo" līmeni var dabūt ar kondensatoru viltrējot "vidējo" no signāla?

Datora skaņas karte šinī gadījumā ir tā ierīce, kurai šis signāls tiks slēgts klāt...  :: 
Beefs

----------


## Didzis

Varbūt izstāsti, kādam nolūkam Tev tas verķis vajadzīgs? 0.2V/peak-to-peak nav profesionāks skaņas signālu nulles līmenis, attiecīgi kautko taisies darīt ar sadzīves tehniku.

----------


## Jurkins

Tiešām, varbūt paskaidro, ko Tu gribi izdarīt.
Datora skaņaskartei jau ir gan izeja gan ieeja.

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Šis signāla ģenerators būs daļa no kompleksākas ierīces. Signāla ģeneratora mērķis būs nokalibrēt skaņas kartes ieeju pret fiksētu signālu.
Beefs

----------


## Jurkins

Vai nevar izmantot tās pašas skaņas kartes DACu 1000Hz signāla ģenerēšanai kaut vai ar brīvo "Visual Analizer" un no izejas paņemt signālu ieejā?

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Protams, ka es tā varētu darīt. Bet tad man būtu ar precīzu multimetru jāmēra skaņas kartes izejas līmenis. Izdarīt to 3 reizes neprasa daudz laika, bet izdarīt to daudz reizes un arī pēc gada un ar citu skaņas karti, kad neviens vairs neatcerēsies, kas un kāpēc tā ir jādara - tā ir problēma. Tādēļ vēlos šādu signāla ģeneratoru!  :: 
Beefs

----------


## Jurkins

Jā, taisnība, es tā īsti neesmu iesprindzis ar to precizitāti, bet softs jau parāda līmeni. Uz 1K nebūtu jādomā par kaut kāda izejas bufera AFR nevienmērību. Nedomāju, ka pat 3 reizes būtu jāmēra līmenis.
Cik nopietns projekts? E-līcis pilns ar ģeneratoriem <10USD.

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Man absolūti nav problēmas paķert no ebaja kaut kādu ģeneratoru, bet es kaut kā šaubos, ka kaut vienam no viņiem ir opamp uz galiem, lai izeja nestaigātu no slodzes pretestības.. :/
Beefs

----------


## Didzis

Tak paņem jebkuru normālu krievulaiku skaņas ģenerātoru ar kalibrētu izejas līmenin un neķer krenķi. Kropļojumu procents jau tevi neuztrauc, bet ar signāla līmeni un izejas pretestību tiem bija viss OK. Daudz strādaju ar skaņu lietām, bet nekad nav bijusi vajadzība kalibrēt skaņukartes ieejas līmeni. Varbūt atklāsi noslēpumu, nafig Tev to vajag? Vot skaņukartes izeja slīmenis gan man ir bijis svarīgs, bet ieejas jūtību tak var piegriezt kādu vajag.

----------


## Isegrim

Atbrīvoties no līdzstrāvas komponentes vienmēr līdzēs transformators. Kas vainas 'Spīdolas' _izejniekam_, lai 1 kHz dabūtu cauri? _Super_ atsaiste sanāk.

----------


## JDat

Čalītis baidās ka pieslēdzot dažādas skaņas kartes ģeneratora izejas līmenis mainīsies... Well... Jāizlodē tā lai nemainās vai arī jāpaņem tāds, kuram nemainās. Pat ķiniešu mērinstrumenti (daži desmiti, simts dolāru kategorijā) izdarīs visu kā vajag. Skaņas kartei ieejas pretestība cik liela? Retorisks jautājums). Pat sūdīgs ģenerators nesajutīs tādu skaņas karti. Pavisam cita lieta ja jāmēra lielas jaudas.

----------


## Kodolskiltava

JDat, kas zina, var būt kaut kāda eksotika, kura XLRu kaut kā terminē, ja nav sīkāks izklāsts, tad jau mēs varam tikai minēt.
Ja bail ņemt lētuci un negribas lodēt ko savu, nu, nez var ņemt arī nopietnāku instrumentu. Es sev priekš remontiem paņēmu lietotu šādu ģeneratoru:
http://www.keysight.com/en/pd-100000...z?cc=LV&lc=eng
Nav super lēts, ir dažādas formas, dažādas modulācijas, iespējams caur COMu vadīt, priekš maniem darbiem iespējas pat pārsniedz prasīto, plus var vairāk lietotos presetus saglabāt. Balansētās izejas nav, bet kā to korekti uztaisīt Tev JDat vai Isegrim pastāstīs.

----------


## JDat

Skaists aparāts.

Simetrisku izeju vajag? Nu var arī simetrisku, ja vajag. Pagaidām redzu ka var paņemt Platīti ar AD9850 (pilns internets) un klāt pieskrūvēt low voltage rail-to-rails (me ga tulks: no sliedes līdz sliedei) opiņu un dragāt uz nebēdu. Sliktākajā gadījumā kaut vai emitera atkārtotāju uz viena tranzistora.

----------


## Isegrim

Transformatorus ne velti pieminēju - esmu dinozaurs no tā laika, kad profesionālajās skaņu pultīs tikai tie simetriju nodrošināja. Vēl tagad kaut kur plauktu dziļumos šie brīnumi, permaloja bundžās ieslēgti, glabājas. Radiomikrofoni bija retums, bet ar šādiem trafiņiem mikrofonu ieejās nebija fona problēmas pat tad, ja kabelis apkārt visai zālei stiepās.

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Ha!
Gadi iet, elfas foruma tukšā diršana paliek...  ::  Sorry puiši! Paldies par ieteikumu izmantot transformatoru! That might actually work kombinācijā ar opampu.
Problēma ir ļoti vienkārša - kā izmantojot skaņas kartes ieeju nomērīt absolūto spriegumu/amplitūdu/whatever. Mans risinājums ir vispirms nokalibrēt skaņas kartes ieeju pret zināmu signālu, un tad jau dragāt tālāk. Protams, darbotos arī varianti kalibrēt izeju un grūst atpakaļ ieejā. Šeit runa par lietošanas ērtumu. Labāk atgādināt, kā pareizi to opampu/transformatoru pieslēgt tai shēmai, ko agrāk iepostēju un kā izvēlēties opampu/tranformātoru!  :: 
THNX,
Beefs

----------


## JDat

Gadi iet, bet beef gudrāks nepaliek. Tāds pats pajoliņš, kurš gaida ka tagad elektronikas entuziasti metīsies iekšā un dos pretī gatavus risinājumus. Tā vietā lai atrisinātu Tavu komercproblēmu, labāk slinkot.

Ir noteikta summa, par kuru varētu uztaisīt tieši tādu wunderwaffe, kādu Tev vajag.

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

JDat - būsi pārsteigts, bet krutos forumos tā arī notiek. Esmu redzējis, kā mirst forumi - vienkārši novācas tāda negatīva cilvēku aura - savs iekšējais tusiņš (sauc viņus par foruma papiem). Un tad forums nomirst!  :: 

2lapas bazara, viens konstruktīvs ieteikums par transformatoru, viens nekonkrēts par opampu. Pārējie komentāri - nu nav man noderīgi!

Anyway - domāju, 25 EUR ir fine uz outsourcingu - ja vairāk, tad uztaisīšu pats - tas tomēr arī ir fun!  :: 

Beefs

----------


## Didzis

A kapēc nevar izmantot oscilogrāfu, ar kuru kontrolēt signāla līmemi, kurš tiek padots uz skaņukarti. Tad būs pilnīgi pofig, kāds ģenerātors. Oscilogrāfs vienmēr dos pārliecību, ka viss čikiniekā. Tāpat atkritīs bailes no tā, ka skaņukartes ieejas pretestība var nosēdināt ģenerātora izejas signālu. Es pat teiktu, ka oscilogrāfos jau iebūvēts ģenerātors, kurš dod precīza līmeņa signālu. Vispār nekādu ģenerātoru nevajag.

----------


## osscar

vai vnk paralēli piemests mirovoltmetrs - B3-37 etc....man ir čaina dsd ģenerators, frekvenci tur labi, V arī izejā nesēdinās + var regulēt offsetu. Vienīgi THD jamajam paaugsts, ja salīdzina ar skaņu kartes ģenerēto signālu. Bet ārējā skaņukarte arī labi tur izejas ignālu un nekas tur nesēžas..protams kontrolei vajadzētu oscili vai voltmetru.

----------


## JDat

Kāds tofikstarteris, tāds bazārs. Par 25 EUR varētu uzģenerēt vēl dažas lapas "bazāra". Prasi vien krutajos forumos, nevis vietējiem opīšiem...

Nesaprotu kā trafiņš var palīdzēt ja izeja jau no dzimšanas ir vāja un ar salīdzinoši zemu līmeni.

BTW. Paņem austiņu pastiprinātāja mikreni. Būs tev gan 0=>+5V barošana, gan ar rociņām neko nevajadzēs taisīt, gan arī pietiekoši "stipra" izejas pakāpe. Konkrētu mikreni nesaukšu, neesi pelnījis, bet pačukstēšu ka var izravēt no beigta CD-ROM aparāta. Tikai jātrod tāds, kuram uz priekšējā paneļa ir (nu jau pagānes formā -"bija") austiņu izeja.

----------


## next

> 2lapas bazara, viens konstruktīvs ieteikums par transformatoru, viens nekonkrēts par opampu. Pārējie komentāri - nu nav man noderīgi!


 Es laikam garaam palaidu to vietu kur Tu nepiecieshamo izejas pretestiibu, amplituudas un frekvences precizitaati nodefineeji.
Var atkaartot?

----------


## Kodolskiltava

> Nesaprotu kā trafiņš var palīdzēt ja izeja jau no dzimšanas ir vāja un ar salīdzinoši zemu līmeni.


 Ja es, protams, nekļūdos, trafiņš bija domāts balansēta signāla iegūšanai.

----------


## JDat

Tieši tā. Simetriskas izejas uztaisīšanai un arī galvaniskas atsaistes dēļ. Protams, ar izmantot, bet... ir daži bet...

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Vēl, protams, ir variants vienkārši izmantot vienu (vai divus) OP lai iegūtu pretfāzē sošu signālu un to izmantot kā balansēto. Pašu ģeneratoru, nu, tas atkarīgs no kropļojumu prasībām. Domāju, ka konkrētajai vajadzībai to var taisīt arī uz kontroliera (vērtības ņemt no tabulas vai rēķināt) pārvērst par analogo ar DAC, signālu nofiltrēt un tad to uztaisīt par simetrisko. Ar OP atgriezenisko saiti vienreiz ieregulēt nepieciešamo izejas līmeni un pa lielam viss. Bet tad šo varēs izmantot tikai vienam vienīgam uzdevumam.

----------


## JDat

Datora skaņas kartei simetrisku signālu? Beef gadījumā tas ir kā cūkām pērles.

----------


## Jurkins

Es, kad izlasīju šo: 



> Un tam vajadzētu "grozīties" ap 0, nevis kaut kādu pavilktu gaisā punktu.


 un pēc tam šo:



> Vai otra opampa  "virtuālo" līmeni var dabūt ar kondensatoru viltrējot "vidējo" no  signāla?


 nolēmu šajā tēmā neko nerakstīt. Tomēr uzrakstīju... vairāk tā nedarīšu.

----------


## JDat

Ja Opiņa izejai virknē uzliek kondensatoru, tad kas notiek starp 0V (GND, utt, sauc kā gribi) un kondensatora kāju? Ko rādīs oscilis ieslēgts DC režīmā?

----------

